# Neve em Bragança - Novembro 2008



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 12:56)




----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 13:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 13:07)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 13:56)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2008 às 15:59)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:10)

Assim ficou Bragança, vista do Castelo


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:22)

Na fase mais intensa...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 17:33)




----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2008 às 18:34)

Mais uma foto.


----------



## Bgc (28 Nov 2008 às 18:45)




----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:15)




----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:20)




----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:34)




----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2008 às 19:52)

Pobre ferrari!!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 22:19)

Fotos da neve de hoje aqui em Bragança

A rua onde vivo no momento em que neveva com a maior intensidade






Jardim do Bairro da Coxa





Pinheiro com decoração natalícia





Nada melhor para uma planta tropical do que um belo manto branco


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2008 às 22:46)

Desde já queria dar os parabéns a todos os membros que escrevem a partir de Bragança pelo excelente acompanhamento fotográfico deste evento


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2008 às 23:18)

Espectáculo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2008 às 23:22)

Espetacular, absolutamente sem palavras


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2008 às 23:23)

Tudo lindíssimo, fotos e vídeos, parabéns a todos, e que inveja....


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

Fantásticas! Apanhar um forte nevão é sempre um espectáculo. 

Phillip não podias ter escolhido melhor altura para ir a Bragança


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 00:14)

Foi sem duvida espetacular, apesar de estudar em Bragança no IPB, eu sou de Lisboa e esta foi apenas a 3ª vez que vi nevar com intensidade na minha vida


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 00:20)

Imagens muito bonitas


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2008 às 00:25)

Boas fotos bonitas mesmo


----------



## Hazores (29 Nov 2008 às 00:32)

eu também quero

a foto/video reportagem está muito boa. 

só tenho pena não ser eu a fazê-la.... estou cheio de inveja


----------



## João Soares (29 Nov 2008 às 00:38)

Parabéns pelas fotos e videos, estao muito bons

Abraços gelados


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2008 às 11:27)

Um vídeo da neve ontem.


----------



## snowboard (29 Nov 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui ficam as fotos


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2008 às 22:22)

Minho disse:


> Fantásticas! Apanhar um forte nevão é sempre um espectáculo.
> 
> Phillip não podias ter escolhido melhor altura para ir a Bragança



Podes crer, foi mesmo na mouche...


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:35)

Mais algumas fotos da neve aqui de Bragança, estas não são minhas, são de uma amiga minha

O "nosso" Castelo


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2008 às 23:57)

Excelente reportagem de Bragança, voces aí estão em grande presença! 
Muitos parabéns à equipa do meteoiberia ai presente.

Se bem que depois choveu e no dia de hoje foi sempre pouca a neve que caiu, espero que amanhã, em especial ao fim do dia, durante a noite e segunda de manhã a neve volte em força! Qual a vossa opinião brigantinos?

Eu pelo menos, antes ainda de saber o que nos esperava durante este fim de semana, já tinha pensado ir aí passar uns dias. E esta madrugada lá vou eu à aventura!


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Nov 2008 às 15:52)

Ainda a neve de 28-11...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2008 às 15:57)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda a neve de 28-11...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonitas fotos  gosto especialmente da 1º


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 18:45)

Boas fotos pessoal

Aqui ficam mais algumas da Serra de Nogueira...


----------



## Brigantia (30 Nov 2008 às 22:26)

Esta tarde na Serra de Nogueira


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2008 às 03:25)

Belas fotos pessoal 

Também estive esta tarde na serra da Nogueira e estava realmente no seu melhor!


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Dez 2008 às 10:21)

Excelentes fotos Fil... Ainda há uma semana passei aí, pela única vez, e o cenário era bem diferente...


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

Magnífica reportagem!!!!


Desta vez fui obrigado a ausentar-me durante o evento....

Noutra altura procurarei colaborar mais


----------



## João Soares (1 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Excelentes fotos e bom video!!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 11:10)

Nunca me canso de ver estes locais assim 

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 11:35)

Muito boas fotos!!
Que aldeia mágica é aquela?
A que altitude fica?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2008 às 11:55)

Parece uma paisagem Alemã  boas fotos boas fotos


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Dez 2008 às 12:37)

Fotos 5 *****.

Até parece que levaram "tratamento"


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2008 às 15:46)

Excelentes fotos e videos


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2008 às 17:12)

Mais algumas fotos da Nogueira desta tarde.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2008 às 18:04)

Excelentes  
Podemos afirmar que este episódio foi dos mais "democráticos" dos últimos anos.. Todas as serras do Norte, Centro e algumas do Sul foram visitadas pelo elemento branco


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Simplesmente Espectaculares, todas estas fotos e vídeos aqui publicados... Que posso dizer mais? Estou deliciado...


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:08)

Fantasticas fotos da Serra da Nogueira

Apesar de já estar em Bragança à um ano nunca tive a oportunidade de conhecer esta Serra, nem com nem sem neve


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 18:54)

Excelentes fotos Fil


----------



## Brigantia (5 Dez 2008 às 18:56)

MSantos disse:


> Fantasticas fotos da Serra da Nogueira
> 
> Apesar de já estar em Bragança à um ano nunca tive a oportunidade de conhecer esta Serra, nem com nem sem neve



Na próxima juntamo-nos 3 ou 4 meteoloucos e vamos ao topo da Serra de Montesinho ou da Serra de Nogueira.


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2012 às 00:02)

Tive a recordar as fotos deste evento, um dos que guardo melhores recordações da neve aqui em Bragança, estou desejoso que Ela volte de novo à Capital do Nordeste.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2012 às 00:29)

Pode ser que este inverno ela volte em força!


----------

